# Quand "en" ne peut-il pas remplacer "de" + nom ?



## GrammarQueen

Bonjour.  J’ai une question à propos de l'utilisation du pronom *en*.  Je sais qu’il remplace _de+nom _dans une phrase, mais j’ai trouvé une phrase où il ne peut pas être employé et j’aimerais savoir pourquoi.


Voici une phrase qui utilise *en : *L’ampleur de ce drame paraît être évidente. -  L’ampleur en paraît être évidente.


Et voici une phrase où *en *ne marche pas : L’ampleur de ce drame inquiète les citoyens.  - *L'ampleur en inquiète les citoyens.


Merci d’avance pour toutes vos suggestions !


----------



## Rinonero

Bonjour GrammarQueen,

Personnellement je ne vois pas d'objection à employer "en" dans ta seconde phrase, à partir du moment où le contexte a été établi auparavant.
Pourquoi penses-tu que "en" ne fonctionne pas dans cette phrase ?


----------



## GrammarQueen

Rinonero said:


> Pourquoi penses-tu que "en" ne fonctionne pas dans cette phrase ?



Mon professeur de français m'a dit que "en" ne fonctionne pas dans la deuxième phrase.  J'essaye de déterminer dans quelles situations "en" peut être employé et quand il ne le peut pas.  Tout ce que je sais est qu'il remplace de+nom dans une phrase.  C'est tout.


----------



## Rinonero

Peut-être est-ce parce que le contexte n'est pas clair ? As-tu les phrases précédentes, ça aidera sans doute à déterminer le problème ?


----------



## jester.

Je suis d'accord avec Rinonero. On peut certainement utiliser "en" dans la deuxième phrase mais je crois qu'il est essentiel qu'il y ait un contexte très très concis afin que l'on puisse comprendre à ce que se réfère "en".


----------



## GrammarQueen

Malheureusement il n'y a pas de phrases antérieures.  Ces phrases sont tirées d'un livre de grammaire et je dois donner des raisons pourquoi l'utilisation de "en" est interdite dans la deuxième phrase. 

Si vous voulez, je peux vous fournir d'autres phrases dites agrammaticales pour que vous puissiez les comparer à la phrase originale que j'ai donnée.

*Une phrase grammaticale - *Les résultats du test d’ADN seront contestés. -  Les résultats en seront contestés.

*Une phrase agrammaticale - *Les résultats du test d’ADN scelleront le sort de l’accusé.  - *Les résultats en scelleront le sort de l’accusé.

*Une autre phrase agrammaticale - *Le déroulement de cette affaire progresse. - *Le déroulement en progresse.


----------



## jester.

C'est très étrange. Tu es sûre que c'est un bon livre ?


----------



## itka

Quelle colle magnifique ! 
J'avoue n'avoir jamais pris conscience que certains "en" n'étaient pas possibles ! Pourtant en voyant tes phrases, c'est incontestable...

Sur l'observation de ces phrases, (et non pas sur ma grande connaissance de la grammaire française ) je viens de fabriquer une règle ad hoc ( = fabriquée pour l'occasion !) qui marche au moins pour les quelques exemples que tu nous donnes :

"Le complément de nom peut être remplacé par le pronom "en" dans le syntagme nominal si celui-ci est sujet d'un verbe d'état."  (il y a quelque part sur le forum un très bon fil où sont listés les verbes d'état. Je vais essayer de le retrouver)

Je vais aussi regarder dans mes livres de grammaire si je trouve la trace - et le pourquoi - d'une telle "règle" !


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est vrai que c'est agaçant cette question...
Dans deux des trois exemples il y a un deuxième complément d'objet, les citoyens dans un cas et le sort de l'accusé dans l'autre, il y aurait donc peut-être impossibilité d'utiliser en s'il y a un autre complément d'objet ?

Dans le troisième exemple, le verbe est intransitif, est-ce un indice?


----------



## GrammarQueen

Punky Zoé said:


> Il y aurait donc peut-être impossibilité d'utiliser en s'il y a un autre complément d'objet ?



Oui, c'est absolument une possibilité, Punky Zoé.  Je vais l'utiliser dans ma réponse, mais j'ai une troisième phrase qui contredit cette règle :

  Agrammaticale - Le déroulement de cette affaire progresse. - *Le déroulement en progresse.

Dans cette phrase, il n'y a pas de complément d'objet direct.  Il n'y a que le verbe qui suit le pronom "en".  Peut-être il faut qu'il y ait deux règles pour l'utilisation de "en"?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, mais progresser, je l'ai rajouté après, est intransitif, il n'accepte aucun complément d'objet.


----------



## itka

Je n'ai rien trouvé dans mes livres... du moins pour l'instant.
Je vous livre mes réflexions au stade où elles en sont, ça donnera peut-être une idée à quelqu'un.

1) Le "en" n'est pas possible si c'est une personne dans ce cas, on ne peut qu'utiliser un adjectif possessif)

_la solution du problème est évidente
J'ai résolu le problème : la solution en était évidente

la solution du professeur est la meilleure
***la solution en est la meilleure
---> sa solution est la meilleure_

2) Le remplacement du complément de nom par "en" n'est possible qu'avec un verbe d'état (être, sembler, devenir, avoir l'air, rester, sembler, demeurer, passer pour, se trouver...) :
_la solution du problème risque d'aggraver les choses
***J'ai résolu le problème : la solution en risque d'aggraver les choses_
mais :
_la solution du problème paraît évidente
la solution en paraît évidente_

_la solution du problème reste difficile à appliquer
la solution en demeure difficile à appliquer_

Je continue de chercher... Je vais voir si l'hypothèse de Punky Zoe me suggère quelque chose ... C'est très agaçant 

En fait, parler de "verbe d'état" comme je l'ai fait, ou dire que le verbe n'accepte pas de complément d'objet direct revient au même.

Avec un verbe d'état, on n'a que des attributs du sujet (donc pas de cod)... mais pourquoi (et même : pourquoi diable !) la pronominalisation ne peut-elle pas se faire avec un cod, ni même avec un verbe intransitif ?
........................
Le complément du nom fonctionne comme un adjectif. Je ne sais plus quel est le mot qu'on emploie maintenant pour dire ça, mais en quelque sorte, il joue le même rôle, il caractérise le nom :
le bus de l'école - le bus scolaire

Désolée, j'ai eu une lueur...qui s'est éteinte...


----------



## kyu

J'ai trouvé une partie des réponses sur le TLFi :

Dans le cas précis de GrammarQueen, _en _joue le rôle de complément de nom, ce nom étant le sujet.

Et dans ce cas-là, _en_ peut être utilisé s'il complète :
- le sujet d'un verbe passif ->  Les résultats en seront contestés.
- le sujet d'une proposition attributive -> L’ampleur en paraît être évidente.
- le sujet d'un verbe intransitif -> l'exemple donné par le TLFi est : _le sujet n'en changera jamais._
Pourtant, _progresser_ est aussi un verbe intransitif, mais on ne peut pas dire _l'ampleur en progressera_.

Pour les verbes transitifs (avec un COD donc), le TFLi donne également la réponse :

"lorsque _en_ détermine le sujet d'un verbe transitif c'est généralement la forme possessive qui est privilégiée : _Le soleil se leva : *ses* rayons caressèrent la cime de la montagne_"

En effet, pour les verbes transitifs, il y aurait une ambiguïté :_ en _étant complément de nom pourrait compléter aussi bien le sujet que le COD.
* Les résultats en scelleront le sort de l'accusé : _les résultats du test ou le sort de l'accusé du délit ?_


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Phrase original: _Je ne comprends pas la signification de la dernière partie de la phrase._

Pouvez-vous me dire si toutes ces deux phrases sont correctes ? 

_Choix A: Pardon ? Tu n'en_ _ comprends pas la signification ? _(dans ce cas _en_=de la dernière partie de la phrase)

_Choix B: Pardon ? Tu n'en_ _comprends pas la signification de la dernière partie ? _(dans ce cas _en_= de la phrase)


Merci d'avance

Gonzalo


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

Phrase original: _Je ne comprends pas la signification de la dernière partie de la phrase_.

Pouvez-vous me dire si toutes ces deux phrases sont correctes ?

Choix A: _Pardon ?_ _Tu n'en comprends pas la signification_ ? (dans ce cas en=de la dernière partie de la phrase) 
* => Correct*.

Choix B: _Pardon ?_ _Tu n'en comprends pas la signification de la dernière partie_ ? (dans ce cas en= de la phrase) 
* => Incorrect* puisque le pronom "en" remplace "de la dernière partie de la phrase" et qu'il ne peut pas y avoir les 2 dans la même phrase.
Donc, il faudrait dire : Tu *ne* comprends pas la signification de la dernière partie de la phrase ?


----------



## geostan

Pour moi, les deux phrases sont correctes.

Cheers!


----------



## misstic

Bonjour  D'accord avec jierbe31. Soit "Tu *n'en* comprends pas la signification", soit "Tu *ne* comprends pas la signification *de*..." Pas les deux... En revanche, il est posssible de dire "_Tu *n'en* comprends pas la dernière partie_" sachant alors qu'il s'agit de la dernière partie de la phrase. Quant à l'explication grammaticale  ...
Cordialement


----------



## Calamitintin

gvergara said:


> _Choix A: Pardon ? Tu n'en_ _ comprends pas la signification ? _(dans ce cas _en_=de la dernière partie de la phrase)
> 
> _Choix B: Pardon ? Tu n'en_ _comprends pas la signification de la dernière partie ? _(dans ce cas _en_= de la phrase)


La A pas de problème, c'est correct.
Pour la B, j'hésite...d'un côté je me dis que ça sonne mal, mais ça sonne mal si le en remplace "la dernière partie"...or ici le en remplace "la phrase". Grammaticalement je dirais que c'est correct, mais à éviter parce que c'est moche .
++
Cal


----------



## geostan

Je continue à croire que les deux sont possibles. Mais si cela vous gêne, vous pourriez toujours dire: "Je ne comprends pas SA signification."

Cheers!


----------



## itka

Tu peux en effet croire ce que tu veux. La croyance ne repose ni sur la raison ni sur la logique.


----------

